# beeline woodenware from pennsylvania



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I bought 1400 frames from him in March and I like them. they are tight enough to glue and not nail as for the holes I dont pay much atten to them cause I dont wire.

I did pick up so I saw his operation and had a nice viset with him.

my 2 cents


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I cant argue about the fit they was good and tight except for about 30 bottom bars that were to wide to fit into the slot at the bottom I just discoverd this today I will need to rework them if you try to push them into the end bars they split the wood. If he could straighten out the hole problem and he says he has the frames would be a good buy. especially for the price


----------

